# PR minus ID (REJECT after REJECT)



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Team
Let me share my experiences so far on the time period between being granted PR and waiting for ID book to be issued:
1. Refused Drivers Licence conversion till ID is out. But conversion must be done strictly within a year of PR date!
2. Refused to register at varsity as a local. International student tag only removable on production of green bar coded ID. So still pay higher international fees and levy.
3. Refused home loan at Standard my banker for past 8 years. Told to come back once ID book is issued and loan will be instant since I have an excellent credit record with them on all my accounts.
4. I see plenty of lucrative job opportunities everywhere but most insist on a copy of ID book on application, so I just give up.
Is anyone going through the same? From TRP to PR none of my circumstances has substantially changed except of course the need to constantly renew permit bit.
Regards


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate experiences.

However, some of those things you can actually get without an ID.

For example, other banks do issue home and vehicle loans even if your ID is not yet out.

Also my traffic dept here in JHB said you actually have 5 years to convert the foreign licence as they now understand that there are long waiting periods for IDs.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

it is absolutely necessary to get an ID. That is why I am pushing mine now.

I have everything on hold until I get it even though I have a PR permit.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

KGM,

I am really touched by your experience, l advise you to try university of Johannesburg. l was treated as a local student, l never paid the International levy.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Alfexpat. Thx for your advice and concern. Am in my last postgrad semester so I just resigned and registered as an 'alien'. My id app is stuck at ID no and barcode coupling stage! Without an id life stops in SA on most fronts including key websites.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

My experience on the issue is that you can get approval on home or vehicle finance if you fight it.
As for our vehicle finance,we got it years back with only our work permits at 20% deposit.Personal loans and credit cards are easy to get.As long as your credit history is clear.
For a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
Our perm res came out in Nov last year,we then saw a house we liked for 1.7mil and reapplied.Both banks came back with 50% approval,irrespective of our changed status.
Then i posted complaints on hello peter,both banks replied and agreed to re work on the application.Standard bank came back to us on Friday approving 90%ltv,with 10% deposit at 9.95% interest.Absa is still working on it.

So dont give up!


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> My experience on the issue is that you can get approval on home or vehicle finance if you fight it.
> As for our vehicle finance,we got it years back with only our work permits at 20% deposit.Personal loans and credit cards are easy to get.As long as your credit history is clear.
> For a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
> We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
> ...


Hi Ruvimbo
Thanks for your very informative post. I will definitely give it another bash with Standard before the ID is out. Maybe I dealt with a wrong individual at the wrong time! I was at one time with FNB before switching because they told me in no uncertain terms accounts for foreign nationals dont score at all for credit purposes. I will lookup your post on Hellopeter and borrow some venom from it. So Standard is not even your banker currently?
Regards


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi Ruvimbo
> Thanks for your very informative post. I will definitely give it another bash with Standard before the ID is out. Maybe I dealt with a wrong individual at the wrong time! I was at one time with FNB before switching because they told me in no uncertain terms accounts for foreign nationals dont score at all for credit purposes. I will lookup your post on Hellopeter and borrow some venom from it. So Standard is not even your banker currently?
> Regards


We both used to bank with Standard bank,at the end of 2013 my husband moved to ABSA,I moved mid last year.But our cheque accounts stayed open.We also have savings accounts with them.
The consultants won't help you,because even the one we tried,she promised to motivate for a better ltv for us,but still came back saying the home loans manager said no,because our scoring is low reason being our salaries r going to ABSA now.
So the same day,i complained on Hello peter.
Now we are just hoping our own bank gives us a better ltv and rate.

I personally think FNB and Nedbank are not the right banks to bank with if you dont have an ID,the other two banks at least reconsider.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Ruvimbo,

Sorry may I ask you a question? I hope it will not be a bit private for you.How much will be the monthly mortgage on the 
1.7mil house if you pay a 10% deposit? Looks like it will be quite high.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

R750 000.00 is R6900.00 per month .. on same rates and all.

I guesss a R1.7million one is somewhere above R13 000.00 a month on 10% deposit and +-9.25%


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> My experience on the issue is that you can get approval on home or vehicle finance if you fight it.
> As for our vehicle finance,we got it years back with only our work permits at 20% deposit.Personal loans and credit cards are easy to get.As long as your credit history is clear.
> For a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
> We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
> ...


 got exact same loan to value and interest rate last year Nov. But mine was a struggle first it was 50% Loan To Value at 11.1% interest, the 75% Loan To Value at 10.5% interest then finally after a hard fight through the bond attorney finally got 90% at 9,95% interest from Standard Bank.

They had refused to grant anything but 50% without an ID number.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Its R13 900.I think the rate is quite reasonable,considering what they offered us on the 50% loan.ABSA has not done the valuation but the rate they are talking about is about 10.7%.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

mrmo said:


> got exact same loan to value and interest rate last year Nov. But mine was a struggle first it was 50% Loan To Value at 11.1% interest, the 75% Loan To Value at 10.5% interest then finally after a hard fight through the bond attorney finally got 90% at 9,95% interest from Standard Bank.
> 
> They had refused to grant anything but 50% without an ID number.


How did you fight it?


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> How did you fight it?


I posted the story on page 15 before,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/south-africa-expat-forum-expats-living-south-africa/369873-when-get-sms-id-application-15.html#post5827561


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Its R13 900.I think the rate is quite reasonable,considering what they offered us on the 50% loan.ABSA has not done the valuation but the rate they are talking about is about 10.7%.


At least they gave you a rate at ABSA . ABSA and FNB gave me a big fat "NO". Its their lose. If you and your husband were like me I would stay with standard bank the other bank are very selective with foreign nationals


----------



## mbizi21 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it is really necessary to get an ID. Just Push it


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

mrmo said:


> At least they gave you a rate at ABSA . ABSA and FNB gave me a big fat "NO". Its their lose. If you and your husband were like me I would stay with standard bank the other bank are very selective with foreign nationals


Their loss indeed,if they come back with an unfavorable answer,we are definitely going back to Standard bank.Of which i see that happening already.
The tricky part is,when i was with Standard,they refused to give me a car loan,ABSA offered,and my hubby got from Wesbank.
I think the banks play each other,you get a better rate if you don't bank with them.


----------



## mbizi21 (Feb 7, 2015)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Their loss indeed,if they come back with an unfavorable answer,we are definitely going back to Standard bank.Of which i see that happening already.
> The tricky part is,when i was with Standard,they refused to give me a car loan,ABSA offered,and my hubby got from Wesbank.
> I think the banks play each other,you get a better rate if you don't bank with them.


Yah, true, Banks can be tricky hey


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Their loss indeed,if they come back with an unfavorable answer,we are definitely going back to Standard bank.Of which i see that happening already.
> The tricky part is,when i was with Standard,they refused to give me a car loan,ABSA offered,and my hubby got from Wesbank.
> I think the banks play each other,you get a better rate if you don't bank with them.


They told me to come back and update the bond and cheque account with the actual ID Green book and they will consider a lower interest rate. Hope I will get a rate around prime as soon as my ID is sorted by you know who?


----------

